# New tow vehicle



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Too good a deal to pass up - replaced the Suburban 1500 with a Dodge Quad Cab 2500 Diesel.


"That got a Hemi in it?"
"Nope, it has a Cummins - they eat Hemi's for lunch!"


----------



## jspecfever (Jul 5, 2009)

Dodge makes some really good trucks! Im thinking about getting one soon if i cant pull my camper with a s-10


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

*dodge dodge dodge*

or maybe i should say cummins cummins cummins. i just got my second dodge CTD. i'd think you'd get better milage also. i get 10 to 12 with the camper and 18 to 20 without.


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

Way to go Happy :thumbup1:


----------

